# Ragdoll kittens



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lickies' babies will be five weeks old tomorow. They started on solid food this past Sunday and all of them are already litter box trained ... such bright little things!

All five are Blue Colourpoint so to be able to tell them apart, they are marked with Gentian Violet on different areas of the bodies.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Linn, they are just adorable kittens, would certainly consider a ragdoll one. I read they are strictly indoor cats as they cannot defend themselves as they have soft paws not destructive claws... is that true.?Beautiful photos as usual!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Linn, they are just adorable kittens, would certainly consider a ragdoll one.


Thank you Ann. You have some great Ragdoll breeders in your country that you can buy from, with confidence. 



Hudson said:


> I read they are strictly indoor cats as they cannot defend themselves as they have soft paws not destructive claws... is that true.?


Obviously, any and all pets should only be allowed in a very very safe and cat-escape proof outdoor area. My cats have restricted access to only a portion of our yard that we made as safe as possible. 

Regarding them not defending themselves/soft paws, etc ... total rubbish. A cat is a cat is a cat. It will defend itself and it's territory just like any other cat will. They do feel pain, they do not have a gene that makes them go limp either. 

I advocate to always only tell the truth (that way you don't have to remember lies! ) and thus my Ragdoll website tells it as it is. Please visit it at *http://www.ragdoll.co.za*


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Linn your cats and kittens are gorgeous 
if I could secure part of my house to stop them escaping I would be very tempted to have me one of those
and I must admit to not being much of a cat person


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ruby'smom said:


> Linn your cats and kittens are gorgeous
> if I could secure part of my house to stop them escaping I would be very tempted to have me one of those and I must admit to not being much of a cat person


Thank you Steph. I was a late starter and only got my first cat almost 11 years ago. I'm totally converted! :uhoh: The Ragdoll stole my heart because of their beauty, and the fact that they look like a cat and does not have any extreme features. Their soft voices, puppy-like traits ... just like having multiple dogs in the house


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous, Linn! I would so love to have a cat if I could be sure of their not getting out of the house (I live at the intersection of two county highways). Fences work for the dogs, not so much for cats;-)


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Linda. Yes, much too dangerous! I'll tell you what - I will let you "internet adopt" one of these kits


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've always said, "No more cats." Then I see these photos!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

adorable photos!! I made a visit to your site,and I loved all the gorgeous photos and beautiful cats... and I loved the funny pic' page..


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

They are adorable, I have 5 moggies, all rescues


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

beautiful babies!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you ladies - I do appreciate your comments.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

What precious little kittens.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful kittens!! I unfortunately can not have any cats. A couple of my dogs would kill one. My only experience with this breed was what came through the vet clinic, but what sweet cats! 

We had one cat that was bought for an autistic child. She was fantastic for him. Tolerated everything he did. Was great therapy for him. She hated us though. Turned into a regular scared cat at the vet. There was none of that "go limp" stuff with us. And her bites and scratches were just as hard as any other cats! LOL! She was beautiful though.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Those kittens are just beautiful. I have to admit, I'm a closet cat person. No one in my household likes cats, especially my DH, so we've never had one. But if ever given the chance I think ragdolls might just be my choice.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Aprilpa said:


> Turned into a regular scared cat at the vet. There was none of that "go limp" stuff with us. And her bites and scratches were just as hard as any other cats! LOL! She was beautiful though.


See? Just what I said ... a cat is a cat is a cat  Unfortunately there are many Ragdoll websites that publish real rubbish information about the breed. Ie they go limp; they don't jump (HUH???!!!!); they don't shed (WHAT???!!), etc. etc. It's a shame because buyers buy based on information, and then they quickly realise that they have been conned.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

SillyTilly said:


> Those kittens are just beautiful. I have to admit, I'm a closet cat person. No one in my household likes cats, especially my DH, so we've never had one. But if ever given the chance I think ragdolls might just be my choice.


Thank you Stephanie. Robert, my DH, never had a pet as a child ... uhm ... except for the domestic duck that OD'd on pills :doh::uhoh: So for Robert, to share a house with our many cats, our late Ambir and now the delinquent Harvey ... it's been quite change for him. Even his parents are now becoming converted, to my delight our alpha cat Cassie jumped on the FIL's lap not so long go! That was a total hoot to watch!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!! I just spent about a half hour browsing through your website, loving every minute of it. I especially loved the funny pictures, they are priceless. As you may see, I am a dedicated cat lover. My husband calls me the "cat lady", as we have 4 cats we have rescued. If I am ever in a position to get another cat, the ragdoll will be it! They are the most beautiful of cat breeds (IMHO), and appear to be just as sweet as they are beautiful.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Linn, what beautiful babies! Makes me want one! We lost our ragdoll boy last year to kidney disease. Well, he was 1/2 ragdoll anyway. He was the most beautiful blue eyed orange cat I ever saw. He had mitten paws and a white bib, and the sweetest personaltiy ever. My first love is for cats, I didn't own a dog until I was over 30 but I've had cats all my life and I will always have at least one. I see you're from South Africa, I almost visited South Africa 12 years ago with a friend that was from there. Johannasburgh (sp?) is where he is from. I couldn't go because of a school confict. I feel like I missed the trip of a lifetime, maybe someday! Nice website!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofgold said:


> Linn, what beautiful babies! Makes me want one! We lost our ragdoll boy last year to kidney disease. Well, he was 1/2 ragdoll anyway. He was the most beautiful blue eyed orange cat I ever saw. He had mitten paws and a white bib, and the sweetest personaltiy ever. My first love is for cats, I didn't own a dog until I was over 30 but I've had cats all my life and I will always have at least one. I see you're from South Africa, I almost visited South Africa 12 years ago with a friend that was from there. Johannasburgh (sp?) is where he is from. I couldn't go because of a school confict. I feel like I missed the trip of a lifetime, maybe someday! Nice website!


Thank you for the compliment. Pse post a picture of your Ragdoll? Johannesburg is a short drive from where we live. Also known as "Egoli" meaning "Place of gold".


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Mersee said:


> JUST BEAUTIFUL!! I just spent about a half hour browsing through your website, loving every minute of it. I especially loved the funny pictures, they are priceless. As you may see, I am a dedicated cat lover. My husband calls me the "cat lady", as we have 4 cats we have rescued. If I am ever in a position to get another cat, the ragdoll will be it! They are the most beautiful of cat breeds (IMHO), and appear to be just as sweet as they are beautiful.


I'm glad you enjoyed my website! Are you going to post pics of your cats?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I wish I had a digital pic of him. We just got our new camera when we got Scout this year. Woody was his name (after the Toy Story movie). We got him the year it came out. He was my ten year old sons best buddy (they were about the same age), it was so hard to loose him. I love the ragdolls, especially the boys. We have a few at the rescue I volunteer at. Wish I could take them all!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

*So CUTE!!*

Oh Gosh....the kittens are absolutely ADORABLE!!! I so miss my Balinese guy Neiko. Never got another cat after him, he was such a love. A Rag doll is what we would get, if we were to get another. Just Beautiful!


----------

